# Choptank Cleanup Results?????



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

How did it go Anglers ? Who won the prizes and the Pier cart?
And who landed the biggest lunker? Give us the scoop.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

To quote Shaggy "22 walked the walk." That's right, we had 22 show up for a fantastic afternoon and evening of comraderie (sp). The whole thing actually kicked off around 4:45 PM with everyone picking up trash along the 1 1/4 mile pier and by 6:00 PM Hookum had 4 grills smokin' with hamburgers, hotdogs and sausages. That man can really cook! With $95.00 in the pool everyone rigged and lines in the water. The bite was slow but consistant. Spot and white perch, oyster crackers seemed to be everywhere. Everyone caught fish. Simeon, Hookum's son, won the prize for the smallest fish with a rock that weighed in at 0.1 lbs. Some pretty decent catfish were caught buy FL FISHERMAN and Shaggy (5 lb. class) but the biggest game fish went to Anthony with a 22" rock caught while live lining a White perch. Besides the pool money Anthony walked away with a ton of lures and a tackle box to put them in. Shaggy walked away pushing his new pier cart and sporting a new P&S hat. The door prises went to Shaggy, Hat80, and PJ (Hookum's other son). Actually the first door prise pulled was FL FISHERMAN but since he pulled his own name he put it back in the hat. We ended our day around 11:00 PM with everyone making the long walk back back tired, happy, and the memories of new friendships. 

Catman.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Sounds like a great day, congrats to the winners, wish I could have attended. It is great to see people get together, have fun and still do something to help out there favorite fishing spot.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

" DITTO " reddog1


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This sounds like the start of something could grow. It's hearing about things like this that make me thing I like in the wrong place. It's always good hear hear about good thing I I'm everyone who was there will agree there were no loser.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

DITTO reddog1 , oldsalt and cocoflea.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This was definitely a fun event. I got lucky throwing out a half dead white perch that was intended for a lunker catfish. I wasn't expecting any rockfish at all since the reports weren't too promising. Just right place and right time I guess. I ended up staying up the whole night because Hat80 convinced me to. He ended up pulling up a nice croaker and some catfish after everyone left. I think that master caster and his dad stayed as well. I believe they caught catfish as well. I ended up catching a ton of small perch, some small rockfish, some spot and some catfish, including a catfish that was all head and no body that Hat80 can attest to. I also saw some birds feeding on something and just before I was leaving had what I think was a bluefish bite and Hat said that he had something similar happen to him as well. The fishing was a little slow but the company couldn't be better. Hope to make this a regular thing.
-Anthony


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If this turns out to be a annual thing I will have to make a an annual roadtrip.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*IRI cleanup next????*

Next will probily clean up IRI;I hope I can make it next time you guys do this.It sounds like you guys did ok;its been a slow year any way.Too mutch freshwater going down or waterways.But it been good.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hey Hat hope you got some before and after shots, maybe we can get them off to the sun ? Would be good pub.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Kudos to the "little" man, Hookem's son, think we may have made him a fisherman for life. The little guy actually (as far as I know) caught the most fish to take hame, and $25 to boot (where did you all go to dinner Hookem?). Anthony, congrats man, pretty fish, figured with all of us out there we had to walk away with at least one "gamefish", and ya came through. Also, thanks for the help on the catfish.

As stated earlier, I don't think there are "losers" in something like this. Pleasure talking it up with Hat, the little guy ragging us "old" men (though Dad was too busy cooking to rig him up so I did, where's my cut?), the food, the "event" if I may say. Florida you did one heck of a job, and the 22 who walked the walk, thanks, It ain't all about fishing.

Naiad (did I finally get it right this time?), Catman as always the gentleman, sorry but do forget the guy's name, think it was Fishbait, but if wrong apologies, who came all of the way from Frederick, cleaned up, fished a bit (maybe an hour, but walked the walk), Summerplay, Longcaster, master caster and all. Aero .

Enough said.

Maybe we could get an Annual event going, and for the record, wy "Adult beverage" of choice is no longer Bud Light, and NO Hat, it's not going to be Jack Daniels either.

Long day yesterday short on sleep, going to grill some dinner and catch up on sleep.

Thanks to all, and mastercaster, I'll PM you about AI and when I'll start this September.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Fine gentlemen*

What a day and what a time. Thanks guys for making the time so enjoyable. Thanks FL for organizing it. It was indeed a pleasure meeting and fishing with all of you. I finally got to put the face with the screennames and can't wait 'til the pictures comes out. Fishbait, how about sending the pictures as an attachment so we can print them out and hang them? 

Just finished eathing the fish we caught last night and the spots were delicious-best we ever had. The money Simeon won is going into his college fund. He won't see it until he is out of the house. Shaggy, you and Hat, Anthony and Bob were great. Simeon enjoyed his time with you. I hope he didn't get into your hair too much. At his age curiosity is such a prominent feature. Fishbait, thanks for the early worms so we could begin fishing. 

Apart from the warning ticket I got on the way home, it was better than I had anticipated. My only regret, not being able to stay all night to get to know the rest of you guys. Naiad, thanks for the beens and pasta salad. Sorry, I forgot to put them out earlier. Catman, thanks for the name tags. I'm keeping mine for next time. So, when are we doing it again, and what's this about annual? I can't wait that long. How about sooner and perhaps, 2 or 3 times a year-my suggestion.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hookem, at my age, I'm happy to still have the hair to get into, but he wasn't a bother at all, more of a pleasure. Thanks for bringing him. Maybe twice a year, just woke up from my after dinner nap, and I'm still tired, so don't know if I could take it too much. Definately must get some "informals" going in the fall. AI is my place, but this group also has a special place, which I will always be able to juggle my schedule for.

Bunch of guys and girls, adults and kids that never really knew each other getting together for a common cause, and food, friendship and fishing. This day and age, hard to say three "decent" "F" words together.

I will remember this get together for quite some time (or at least till the next one), but the first is always special. Glad dinner was good, and I guess since Simeon caught most of the fish he still "sprung" for dinner.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*3F's it is.*

Well said Saggy. How about the rest of you guys? Mouth watering, well, join us next time and you will get a taste of what it was like. Looking forward to meeting those who couldn't or didn't make it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yeah Great time*

I just want to say congratulations to everyone that was there. We did one hell of a job out there folks. We really impressed the DNR and put in a really good word for P&S Fisherman. For those people that didn't make it and got scared off by the weather I hope to see you next time when we do the other side. As you can see this was a great event. I want to thank the longdistance guys for springing in those door prizes. And also for Hat80 who graciously gave his door prize away to Naiad b/c of scheduling reasons. I think we had a great bunch out there and look forward to meeting you all again. Anthony congrats on the nice striper man. I definitely will be seeing you more again at the tank. Hookem thank you very much for taking the time to cook us up some delicious grub. Catman I appreciate the help with the nametags and the pool. Always can count on you! Hat it was a pleasure meeting you and Mastercaster (and Dad)(sorry about the confusion about smallest fish, I believe trigger started that) If that were the case the real littlest fish would have went to anthony too. He would have had a clean sweep! He caught a spot that was no more than MAYBE 2 in. and probably weighed .001 lbs! Congrats to Simeon for killing the jumbo spot and reeling in his 5 in striper for the smallest fish pool. That boy is gonna be a real good fisherman one day! Speaking of Triggerfish, glad to finally meet up with ya and thanks for the sub. It was great even without all that stuff you like on it. Lucky you didn't put no side bet on it b/c I would have taken it home! But you can bet I will see you in the fall during striper run and we''ll see who is the man then! Again great job everyone. Sorry posting late but spent all day at six flags with the woman. Had one heck of a time! Even with the rain.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Congratulations*

First things first, I like to congratulate the door prize winners. For the two people who won the free entry to the fishing tournament please go to the link below and register.
www.longcasters.org/Challenge2003/payment/registration.htm
For the person that won the entry to the seminar in Delaware(August 16th and 17th), please go to the link below and register.
www.longcasters.org/gtd_clinic/just_register.htm


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*unable to attend*

I have to apologize for the group for not making the clean-up fling. We had a family emergency Friday afternoon and my son did not look well enough on Saturday to leave him. My wife insisted that I went because I made a commitment to the group but I stayed home. I would've not enjoyed the event as much knowing that I left my wife with a 3 month old and a sick child...sorry guys. In any event, I stayed home, watched "PhoneBooth" and ate the chips I brought of the event...the sodium content in me is through the roof. Please keep my name tag in safe spot and I'll promise to show for the next event. Congrats to all for making a difference and showing fellow fisherman/fisherwoman that people do care about keeping a fishing location clean. Definity wishing I was there!!!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone for a successful event. Fl Fisherman you did a great job organizing everything. It was good to meet everyone and put the names to the faces. Hat 80 thanks for passing along the casting lessons, I reallly appreciated it. I look forward to seeing everyone again soon.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Group Photo,*

Here is a group photo from the Tank clean up. We were spread out everywhere so it was hard to get all the folks in one shot. I hope I have all the names right. If I got you wrong please correct me and I'll fix it.

I'll post links to more photos later as I upload them, so check back later today...Hat80










*From left to right,* 

PJ
FL Fisherman
Anthony
Jigmaker
Master Caster
Sandcrab
Catman
Fishbait
MC's dad Ralph
Shaggy
Rugger
Triggerfish
Hookum
Simeon


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Hat I think the one in the middle is Mastercasters dad not Longcaster?????


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I think your right,*

That is Ralph.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh by the way Hat nice website. Just sat down and went through it. Awesome boat with some good fishing photos. Next year huh. You better get better soon b/c I know you are missing it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

And I thought hookem's other son was named chris??? Catman can you verify that?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Had a great time meeting all of you, Master Caster I'll have to give a class on makeing rigs,catman it was nice seeing you again,Longcaster didn't get to talk to you like I wanted too, Hat80 cool and calm dude,Anthony the Great fisherman,Hookum a hell of a cook (knows how to start an bon fire)Shaggy-well? and of course we can't foreget FLF- had to come all the way down to where I was to SHOW OFF his catch,well a least you caught something to show,I was just there to enjoy myself and which the smiles on the "Kids" faces as they tugged on thier rods,what did it feel like pulling that catfish in,nothing like a 40" Rock,have a nice dayFLF.Anyway hope to do it again soon(maybe during the day time hours)?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think Hooken's other son Chris goes by PJ with Simeon, the youngest, being the real fisherman. Simeon gave me some good tips on catching monster spot. Thanks dude. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I tell you what trigger I wouldn't know. I have never pulled a rockfish in bigger than 28 in at the tank. I am hoping with your help and MJ's help, along with Catman and Anthony, I can up the size of my largest rock this fall. Remember all the jisting is in fun I only really brought it all the way down so Hat didn't say I pulled it out of my secret compartment in my bag!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF - Yea yea sure you did,the way you were walking looked like a pimp walken(pimpster) struttin your stuff. This is all in fun between the young and old timer.Yea,my biggest Rock at the Tank was 21"and maybe this fallI can beat that,who knows. TRIGGER


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*I had an awesome time*

First off, FL Fisherman you did a great job organizing the event. It was great to see some many turn out for a good cause. Hookem, awesome food man and tell Simeon he might have to teach me how to fish. Trigger, Thanks for the FF Rig. You know i live lined that perch all night with no takers. Also the subs were great. You were right, i let go a monster belch and i still tasted it. Shaggy, Im looking forward to hooking up with you at Assateague this fall. Anthony,That was a nice striper you ended up with. One day i will get my keeper. Hat80,catman,Jigmaker, LongRanger,aero993,Naiad,and anyone whose name i forgot. It was great meeting all of you and i look forward to our next big social..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Just like to say that I will never go to the tank again without my piercart. It was really nice meeting everyone, I had a ball. It's a good thing that the pier is made of concrete. You guys had the flames jumping. I was worried that someone was going to flame on.
After I packed up my things the electrical storm decided to bypass us. Take care everyone and tight lines.
Ralph, you noticed that the striper was caught live lining a half dead perch.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah Aero993 it only takes one time to come to the tank and not have a pier cart! Never again! Oh by the way I am on your side from now on. Won't bust on you no more in fear of you breaking my neck! You are one big guy. Sorry Ralph, unless you are bigger and better I am on Aero993 side from now on. Ha take care everyone. Hope to see everyone again soon.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Shaggy, thanks for the kind words. I enjoyed doing a good deed and meeting such an amiable group of people. Next time I’ll get my act together so I can stay for more fishing. 
Hookum, I think you have me mixed up with Hat80. And thanks for doing the cooking that was great.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Sounds like everyone had a good time. My sincere thanks to all who showed up -- hopefully the other fishermen on the pier will get the message and clean up after themselves (although I don't think the bulk of the trash is left by serious fishermen.) Just as long as they don't expect the P&S gang to do it for them on a continuous basis....

Yo Anthony! Livelining, huh? Did anyone try livelining a spot, or were the spot too big? We'll pick off some live spot for the charter (around noon) for livelining and fresh cut bait....

The Fall Fish-In will be held on the Cambridge side. I'll be able to set a date once thing's calm down in the family. Water temps should be cooler, salinity should be higher, and the fish even more cooperative.

Once again, congrats to all who made it a memorable day!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Pat yourselves on the back for a job well done!*

It is events like this that will show the rest of the members on P&S that some of us do care. 

*We not only talk the talk, we walk the walk!*

What can I say, thanks Fl Fisherman for putting this whole thing together. It was a great turn out and we got done what we set out to do.

To all you folks I met, it was truly a pleasure and I hope we can do it again soon. It's great when you can put a face to a name as I felt like I knew most of you anyway. Now I really do and no one can have to many friends. 

Show me who your friends are and I'll show you who you are. This day I was with a great group and I thank you all for letting me be apart of it!. Click the link below for the photos...Tightlines, Hat80

Choptank Pier clean up photos


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

MJ, it was a great time and can't wait till the fall one. As we picked up trashed walking down the pier some of the people started to police their areas up and we tried to put a word out to clean up after yourselves. So some people got the hint but some didn't. There was a group next to Catman and I that was fishing same time we were and I know they saw us clean the pier. Well they left and left behind a whole trash bag full of trash that I went over and picked up. Plus some oyster toads that they crushed and left on pier. Oh I was real pissed off. I didn't see them leave but if I would have they would have gotten and earful! And if something would of started I had Jigmaker and 21 other people on my side! Jigmaker is one big guy I won't mess with him either As for the spot most were too big to liveline. I am talking Jumbo spot! Anthony caught one that was about 2 in. but was way too small to liveline. Hooking it in the back probably would have killed it! And you are right that the REAL serious fisherman usually won't leave trash its those fisherman that don't care and just abuse everything b/c they think they can! Man I am still steaming, I need to cool off. Think I will throw a line in the water this afternoon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jake,
I actually caught a few spot that were the right size that I used for livelining but to no avail. The keeper rock must have been a stray or the only one that was hungry. It seems that most of the spot were either to big or to small for livelining. There are also a lot of perch around. I must have caught at least 10 perch to 1 spot that day. I did talk to Jason and he does want to go on the trip as much as we do. We'll just have to keep nagging him until he breaks. I will try to hit the Tank around noon before the charter to try and get some spot. If you want I can meet up with you so I can follow you to the charter. How far away is it from Choptank? Anyway talk to you later.
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings FL FISHERMAN!

I think part of the problem is that the park rangers (?) use to drive up and down the pier in a pick-up and grab the bagged trash. Unfortunately, it seems the ranger(s) is/are there less and less, and the wind on the bridge/pier blows crap all over the place. So some fishermen think they're doing the "right" thing by leaving their trash behind, but it becomes part of the problem. Other folks just let it fly all over the bridge/pier and out onto the water. You see an awful lot of beercans rolling by, especially at night. I "stomp" them, then pick up whatever I can when I leave. We've also seen a lot of mono "bird's nests" laying around, sometimes with hooks attached! We usually have two bags of trash -- ours and other folks.

I hear you about the toadies -- a lot of folk just chuck them on the pier, or step on them to pull the hook out. Makes you wonder....

Looking forward to the Fall Fish-In....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

At least your rock had a bit of a belly on it, so it wasn't starving. Probably wasn't in a feeding mood, but just couldn't resist that easy meal! Cooler water makes the stripers hungry as they put on the weight to get through the winter....

Just stop by the Econo Lodge on your way in. We'll hook up there and I'll give you the grand tour. We can catch spot while Ed does the beer, ice, and hoagie run. The dock is about 40 minutes from Cambridge. Its an island, so its hard to get "too" lost.... 

Counting the days....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, thanks for the photos, and Longranger (longcaster, I'm confused too many longs) for the video. As for "fish tales" do all fishermen lie, or do only liars fish? Great time and pictures and video to boot. Had a blast. As for IRI clean up, why not? I'm game, Anthony the winner, are you willing to put your title up, or walk (stay) away a winner?

Great time!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*All in fun*

Mr. Daniels, eerrr I mean Shaggy. Lets look at that photo for a sec. You have your hands on your hips. You are talking. You have everyones attention and FL F is cracking up. If it looks like a duck and qacks like a duck, it must be a duck or a fish tale? All [email protected] aside, great to meet you my friend.....Hat80


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea;its gotten dirtier and dirtier people don't put their trash in the bags people give them and alot of times people leave thier trash on the jetty left to get swept out to sea or by the wind.I hate the way people pollute .I hope I can make it there this time. And right now IRI is better than ever;how does Sunday Augest 24th sound?I just hooked a big Striper 2 weeks ago and other things are bittin.So what you think


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pappy...I'm going on vacation the 23rd. right down the street in Fenwick Island. The hitch is I've promised to baby sit the grandchildren on Sunday the 24th. I'd bring them but IRI is just too dangerious for a 3 & 5 yr. old. I'd be a nervous wreck trying to clean up the trash and keep them at my side. If I renege on the baby sitting job I loose out on my wife paying my share of the expenses on an overnight off shore marlin trip Tue. and Wed. A $500.00 baby sitting job is tough to turn down. As of right now I'd have to beg off.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, maybe FL laughing is the fact he was caught and was trying to divert attention from the "smuggled" fish in "hidden" compartment (just kiddin FF).

Hap, what time you talking about, know in Delaware, but Fenwick, Rehobeth or Betheny area, and how far from Kent Island. May try to get off Saturday by 3:30 pm, scope out Assateague Island for a few, and maybe cast a bit of bunker. Get a place to rest my head and who knows? Maybe the "MAN" Cocoaflea could be up for a drive south. And we all know if cocoa can make it, we would be in for a northern road trip.

Might be new thread material, and if I could do the AI thing and help out the fellow Delaware fisherpeople, I'm in.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishbait, there aren't enough "kind words" for a man who came as far to walk the walk, only to have to leave. Maybe, we could get together and do the freshwater thing, out in western Maryland, Swallow Falls near Frostburg, Deep Creek be okay, some good fishinf out toward PawPaw West Virginia or even some small "stream" fishing out by Thurmont. You drove, you walked, you fished and hopefully ate. You said it louder and prouder than I ever could my man.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cat, maybe if I can make it Saturday late afternoon, we could hit AI, or one of the local beaches, and in spite of fear for my life, you only live once, and I guess I am not really that intelligent, Hap, what do they hit on?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Choptank Cleanup!*

Hello All!

"Pier and Surf" had a very impressive showing this weekend at Choptank. I am glad that I was surrounded by such a warm hearted crew. I got a chance to put some faces to the names that post on "Pier and Surf", and I am forever thankful for our encounter.

Thanks to all, for a job well done!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*green with envy*

fl-boy, good job. you guys and gals are a class act. you all performed a selfless act and you all deserve to take a bow. frankly, i expected no less from you. if it did not conflict with a previous engagement i would have loved to joined the fete. 
now for some "garbage talk".[we must try an get the lingo right-last time i recall the term is "trash talk". ken i geta witnss] 
fl-boy, do not think for a second that i am angry at you for defecting. that is one of the things wrong with this country; lack of loyalty. it just has not been the same since the airline airport controllers were fired or since jackie gleason passed away. it is aero who is at fault. his manipulative manner is deceptfully artful. he lulls you into a false sense of security then wham! i hope you still have your wallet. i surprised he hasn't talked to moving to ghana to join his cult. 
as for aero. i can not believe you are recruiting my peeps.  
as for live lining a half dead spot. who would have thunk it. nevertheless you can not dispute the results [nice rock]. once again, congrats! i salute you all!
fl-boy now i can tell you how disappointed i am in you going to the light side. come back to the dark side my son


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ralph*

You got a witness! Hopefully you can make it to the next one and do some more persuasive action so I can come back to the dark side. Are you really my father?? Ha


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*simpatico*

luke, isn't it great when you do not have to explain the jokes! i am certain we'll hook up sooner rather than later.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Counting on it!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Got'em all wrong*

My "other son" is my nephew, and his name is Chris. My nickname is "PJ" and since you guys are all friends, please call me PJ. Now the guess is on on what they stand for. J stands for Jae which is my middle name. That was esay. Now for the other letter...Hmmmm.

Great picture. I'll have my nephew print that out for me. Good to see your faces again. Someone with photoshop insert the others who weren't in the picture please. 

Hook'em good.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey PJ,*

so then thats Chris in the orange shirt? The way I count there are 8 people missing from that photo. I have Photoshop, if some one sends me all the photos I'll do a complet group picture. Good to meet you PJ and I had a ball with Simeon. Take care and hope to see you again soon....Tightlines


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Hat, it was a pleasure meeting you too and we look forward to fishing with you again. My son was all the better for meeting you great fellas. I think catman has the pictures of the others. Ask him to send it to you.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

The only people missing from that pic is the distance casting guys/and gals. They seemed to be camera shy!  I don't know if catman has any of those.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*camera shy*

We were fishing in different waters, thats why you missed us.  
We threw past the rocks and caught the spots. Actually I'm wanted by several agencies, therefore I avoid having my picture taken. No, the real reason is, I was afraid that Ralph would see my picture and start bothering me.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Missing Picture!*

Hi Jason,

I did not know anyone was taking pictures until after the fact.

There will always be another time.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bucktails ahead of 1 1/2oz trolling sinkers;Peelers fished on a fish finder or bottom style rig with a 5oz lead.May be we could get the Deleware people in on it is anybody else with me.Maybe a later date;but on a Sunday.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Sorry guys I couldn't stay long, I left when you guys came in, that sucks, I had to leave early, I was able to talked to cutbait and saw longcaster, that was it. Fished the tank from 9a-4p took various pics, biggest fish was a 20" catfish and 12" striper on white perch (rare) . I know you guys had a blast, the video was awesome specially the lyrics and you guys made a hell of a job. Can't wait for the next reunion hopefully is before the summer ends, so wuz up FL fisherman?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Guys, I have a question? I know you guys met almost at the middle of the brigde, what is the depth there? I was around 1/4 of the bridge and it looked pretty shallow.


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't make it I had to wait for comcast till 8 before they could finally send someone over and by then I was just fed up and went to sleep after. Sounds like it was a lotta fun though.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Flounda, sorry you couldn't stay! I don't believe I got to see you at all. Till next time. I haven't set a date but looking at weekend of the 13th of sep or the 27th. Smack that is alright hope to see you at the next one too!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Great job everyone.*

It's just down right good when a plan works out.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oops. Clicked twice.*

Again, congrats for a job well done everyone.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I hope my plan for another clean up works out.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sorry I missed that good time, but duty calls. Hopefully I will be back for the one in the fall.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't worry man you were there in spirit!


----------

